# I need a suggestion for a free or inexpensive web host for my domain name



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Need a host, free perferbly? that i can use my domain name on aswell.. 

I had one i was trying to do but was not work, and to damnn confusing to transfer my domain name from godaddy to that host so it can go.... im lost and confused ..... help!!!!


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

Try page buzz .com, for a host they can contac< go daddy> for you and get your stuff sent over, it's not free thoug, it cost $10.00 a month to host hope this help.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

I use weebly! its free the only thing is that it says create a free website with weebly on the bottom if thats something that concerns you...


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I use GoDaddy. They are around $5 if you pay for a year. Plus they have a lot of tools to help you get started on a site right away.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

bluehost.com is where im going next time... it is real nice


----------



## laosfu (Mar 15, 2007)

godaddys script FTP sucks.. and it took me over 2hrs to figure out how to use an external FTP program.


----------



## Imperfect Societ (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you mind having advertising on your web (as freshlysqueezed mentioned?) and do you have a template already? Check out Wix...great designs, includes shopping carts, etc.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

thankS FOR THE wix coment im switching!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

freshlysqueezed said:


> thankS FOR THE wix coment im switching!


I am trying out wix now, it is so much better than weebly. I had a paid account with weebly and it was not much better. plus the e-commerce with weebly is a joke.

I am also building my site from scratch so I need a site in the meantime which is why I was using weebly but all the coding to get weebly to look they way I want just made me drop it.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

RIGHT! I know what you mean! ill just end up paying the 4 something a month for wix... or whatever it is... to use my own domain


----------



## stevewoody82 (Sep 26, 2010)

I was recently using Heart Internet and they did offer a free hosting site that was perfect. 

They have recently scrapped that idea which was such a shame but you can buy .co.uk domains from them very cheap and you are not tied into any long term comitments.

They offer a home starter hosting for about £2 - 3 per month. Its ideal although limited in some functions ... Not many CGI Scripts and no SQL databases but gives you everything that you need to start out and to upgrade is only £8 a month D/D so once you are making a profit I would reccomend them ... The customer support is spot on and although there are cheaper around I will not go back to GoDaddy, etc


----------



## Don Recapo (May 20, 2010)

I feel your pain , but i just came to the realization, that if you want something done right, then spend the money especially considering what you want to accomplish in the long run which i hope is to be successful and get money to the point where cost isn't the biggest issue anymore. I use register and i coffed up about $250 up front for the year, but I should make that back in sales soon and I'll have roughly 8 mos to spare.


----------



## Imperfect Societ (Aug 14, 2009)

Glad to help =).


----------



## delarosa (Oct 2, 2010)

You should try using Free Web Hosting with cPanel, PHP, and no Ads. No ads, allowed for commercial use and it let you use your own domain.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm currently shopping for a new host and Hostgator is highly recommended. I need Windows hosting which isn't cheap at Hostgator (have to get dedicated server) so I won't being moving there but I suggest you check them out. I've heard good things about 1 and 1 Hosting. They have a separate faqs site for support which I didn't realize initially.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I use officelive.com. It is free.


----------



## sundiata83 (Dec 30, 2008)

I use weebly as well. Right now, the website is hosted free from weebly. There is a paid option, but right now, I don't mind having a small one line advertisement by weebly on the bottom of my pages. If you did want to pay it comes out to around $5 bucks a month depending on the time commitment. What I like about the the service is that you do not need to know much about html css, php, etc. to work on the web page. Although, if you did know some coding, it will help you with making some advanced modifications. For the most part, you can just drag and drop using their online web tool. I pretty much built my whole web page that way. The only thing I changed was the banner. You can see my web page as a reference of what you can do. (Link is in the signature).

The only gripe I have is that the flash web page building tool is kind of buggy sometimes. You have to refresh the page and redo some of the edits that you have done previously. Maybe it's because I'm using google chrome browser. Other than that, it serves my purposes.


----------



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

GoDaddy..won't find cheaper more secure host.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Go Daddy is considered by many to be the #1 domain name registrar but I wouldn't host there. Do your research before choosing a host.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Go Daddy is considered by many to be the #1 domain name registrar but I wouldn't host there. Do your research before choosing a host.


----------

